# Bestiary 2 Preview



## deinol (Dec 6, 2010)

Rumor has it some FLGS have a poster that lists all the monsters in the Bestiary 2. Why hasn't anyone posted this list here yet? I'm sure lots of people would be interested in seeing it.


----------



## Gorbacz (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's THE LIST:

 Achaierai 
Accuser Devil 
Adamantine Golem 
Akata 
Akhana 
Alchemical Golem 
Allosaurus 
Amoeba (Giant) 
Amphisbaena 
Anaconda (Giant) 
Animate Dream 
Aranea 
Arbiter 
Arsinoitherium 
Athaeh 
Attic Whisperer 
Augnagar 
Avoreal 
Axiomite 
Azer

Badger 
Banshee 
Bee (Giant) 
Beliar Devil 
Belker 
Black Widow (Giant) 
Blindheim 
Blinkdog 
Bodak 
Brijindine 
Brine Dragon 
Brownie 
Bunyip 
Bythes

Cacodaemon 
Camel 
Carnivorous Blob 
Carrion Golem
Cassisian 
Catoblepas 
Centipede (Giant) 
Cetaceal 
Ceustodaemon 
Chaos Beast 
Charybdis 
Cherobue 
Chupacabra 
Clockwork Golem 
Cloud Dragon 
Cockroach (Giant) 
Crawling Hand 
Crypt Thing 
Crysmal 
Crystal Dragon 
Cythnigot


Dark Slayer 
Death Worm 
Decapus 
Denizen of Leng 
Derghodaemon 
Degtrachon 
Devilfish 
Dhampir 
Draconal 
Dragon Horse 
Dragonfly (Giant) 
Draugr
Dust Digger 
Dullahan 
D'zirak

Elysian Titan 
Faceless Stalker

Fetchling 
Flame Drake 
Fly (Giant) 
Forest Drake 
Forlarren 
Frost Drake 
Frost Worm 
Fungal Crawler

Gar 
Glass Golem 
Gloomwing 
Goliath Stag Beetle 
Gray Render 
Grick 
Grig 
Grindylow 
Grippli 
Gryph 
Gug

Handmaiden Devil 
Hangman Tree 
Hellcat 
Hippocampus 
Hippogriff 
Hippopotamus 
Hound of Tindalos 
Howler 
Hydrodaemon

Iathavos 
Ice Elemental 
Ice Troll 
Ifrit 
Imentesh 
Immolation Devil

Jabberwock 
Jellyfish (Giant) 
Jinkin 
Juju Zombie 
Jyoti

Kalavakus 
Keketar 
Kelpie 
Kolyrut 
Korred 
Krenshar

Lamia Matriarch 
Leng Spider 
Leonal 
Leprechaun 
Leukodaemon 
Leucrotta 
Lhaksharut 
Lightning Elemental 
Locathah 
Lurker in the Light 
Lyrakien

Magma Elemental 
Magma Dragon 
Magma Ooze 
Mandragora 
Manta Ray 
Marsh Giant 
Marut 
Megatherium 
Meladaemon 
Mercane 
Merrow 
Mihstu 
Mithral Golem 
Mobat 
Monadic Deva 
Mongrelman 
Monkey Swarm 
Moonflower 
Mosquito (Giant) 
Mothman 
Movanic Deva 
Mu Spore 
Mud Elemental

Naunet 
Necrophidius 
Neh-Thalggu 
Nerreid 
Nightcrawler 
Nightwalker 
Nightwave 
Nightwing 
Nuglub 
Nyogoth

Ogrekin 
Olethrodaemon 
Omox 
Oread

Paracletus 
Pech 
Perryton 
Petitioner 
Phycomid 
Piscodaemon 
Pleroma 
Poltergeist 
Pugwampi 
Purrodaemon

Quickling 
Quickwood

Rast 
Ravener 
Redcap 
Reefclaw 
Revenant 
Rock Troll 
Rune Giant

Sandman 
Sard 
Scarecrow 
Sceaduinar 
Scorpion (Black) 
Scylla 
Sea Drake 
Serpentfolk 
Seugathi 
Shantak 
Shemhazian 
Shield Archon 
Shining Child 
Shoggti 
Silvanshee 
Sinspawn 
Siren 
Skulk 
Slime Mold 
Slithering Tracker 
Slurk 
Snapping Turtle 
Solifugid 
Soul Eater 
Soulbound Doll 
Spiggan 
Star Archon 
Sylph

Taiga Giant 
Tendriculos 
Tenebrous Worm 
Tentamort 
Thanadaemon 
Thanatotic Titan 
Theletos 
Thoqqua 
Tharasfyr 
Thulgant 
Thunderbird 
Tick (Giant) 
Toad (Giant) 
Totenmaske 
Triton 
Twigjack 
Tylosaurus


Umbra Dragon 
Undine 
Urdefhan

Vampiric Mist 
Vemerak 
Vexgit 
Viper Vine 
Void Worm 
Vrolikai 
Vulpinal

Water Orm 
Wendigo 
Werebear 
Wereboar 
Weretiger 
Whale 
Winterwight 
Witchfire 
Witchwyrd 
Wood Giant 
Worm That Walks

Xacorba 
Xtabay


Yrthak

Zelekhut


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmm, here are some pixelated counters already copy and pasted together. 

make requests for more in this thread...

Achaierai    ~ Allosaurus  ~ Anaconda (Giant)   ~ Azer  ~ Banshee   ~ Bee (Giant)  ~ Belker    ~ Blinkdog  ~ Brine Dragon    ~ Carnivorous Blob ~ Catoblepas  ~ Centipede (Giant)  ~ Chaos Beast  ~ Cockroach (Giant)   ~ Denizen of Leng  ~ Dragonfly (Giant)   ~ Flame Drake  ~ Fly (Giant) ~ Grick ~ Gug  ~ Hippocampus  ~ Lamia Matriarch  ~ Locathah  ~ Marut    ~ Neh-Thalggu  ~  Nightcrawler ~ Nightwalker ~ Nightwing  ~ Ogrekin   ~ Scorpion (Black)   ~ Serpentfolk   ~ Slithering Tracker   ~ Toad (Giant)   ~ Vampiric Mist   ~ Werebear   ~Wereboar   ~ Weretiger   ~


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Dec 7, 2010)

The one thing I am really looking forward to in this Bestiary is that it looks like that all alignment based outsiders (as opposed to element based outsiders) will be greatly expanded upon. The LN, the N and the CN outsiders are the ones I am really looking forward to seeing.


----------



## deinol (Dec 7, 2010)

According to James Jacobs there are 55 monsters of CR 13+ and 5 monsters of CR 21+.


----------



## paradox42 (Dec 8, 2010)

deinol said:


> According to James Jacobs there are 55 monsters of CR 13+ and 5 monsters of CR 21+.



I immediately noticed the Mu Spore and Winterwight in the list, and that comment makes me wonder whether the Neh-Thalggu in this book will be the "little" one that's supposed to be a juvenile collecting brains off-plane so it can return home, or the "adult" version first seen in the ELH. Worm That Walks was a template in 3.X ELH and d20 Cthulhu, so it's probably one here too- but that could also be CR 21+ if they use a high-level caster for the base creature. It's practically guaranteed to be 13+, since the old template gave a CR modifier of +6 (IIRC).

Also, they *do* seem to be bringing in a lot of the old Cthulhu monsters, don't they? Gug? Hound of Tindalos? Worm That Walks, sort of?

Also, that monster called the "Nightwave" is new- or at least new to me. Its placement suggests it's in with the other Nightshades (i.e. Nightwing, Nightwalker, Nightcrawler in ascending nastiness), though they could pull a fast one with the order in the book and group the Nightshades together under "Nightshade" and then have this new "Nightwave" be its own thing immediately after them. If it *is* a new Nightshade, though, I wonder whether they went up or down on the power relative to the other three? If they went up, that's another CR 21+ monster, almost certainly.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 8, 2010)

A few new counters amoeba.pdf ~fly.pdf ~ grick.pdf ~ roaches.pdf


paradox42 said:


> Also, that monster called the "Nightwave" is new- or at least new to me. Its placement suggests it's in with the other Nightshades (i.e. Nightwing, Nightwalker, Nightcrawler in ascending nastiness), though they could pull a fast one with the order in the book and group the Nightshades together under "Nightshade" and then have this new "Nightwave" be its own thing immediately after them. If it *is* a new Nightshade, though, I wonder whether they went up or down on the power relative to the other three? If they went up, that's another CR 21+ monster, almost certainly.



It is a Shark / Leviathan sort of creature. And it *is* CR20 or higher.

Mega Monster Meltdown


----------



## paradox42 (Dec 8, 2010)

frankthedm said:


> A few new counters amoeba.pdf ~fly.pdf ~ grick.pdf ~ roaches.pdf It is a Shark / Leviathan sort of creature. And it *is* CR20 or higher.
> 
> Mega Monster Meltdown



Wow! an *Aquatic* Nightshade?!? (probably...) The name makes perfect sense now! I definitely didn't see that coming. Thanks!

Anyway, Igor quote leaping irresistably to mind: "_It must be* MINE!!!*_"


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 8, 2010)

Poster preview pic http://paizo.com/image/content/PathfinderRPG/PZO1116POSTER-Large.jpg

Game Trade Magazine - GTM #129 - Pathfinder RPG: Bestiary 2 Excerpt

http://www.gametrademagazine.com/downloads/GTM129PathfinderBestiary2.pdf

Not sure I'm keen on the Continuous spell like abilities they slapped on Scylla, but they might be needed for high level d20...


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 9, 2010)

Gorbacz said:


> Nightcrawler





Bamf?


----------



## Gorbacz (Dec 9, 2010)

Also, here's the uber-cool Monster List Poster now available at Paizo:


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Dec 9, 2010)

I remember fighting some of those monsters from previous Adventure Paths.  In fact I think some of those Adventure Paths were pre-Pathfinder too.


----------



## Grymar (Dec 9, 2010)

OK, that poster is brilliant marketing. Well done, Paizo.


----------



## Nikmal (Dec 10, 2010)

The poster is simply amazing. I got it the day it showed up at my local game store. I then posted (as Deanoth) on the Paizo forums that I got it and people wanted me to type it out.. so I did. Man did it take a long time. The poster is great to see though. the creature images are large enough that they give enough detail to show us pretty much what they look like and such. Not to mention I would love and I do mean LOVE to see this as a promo poster for the Bestiary 1 too 

Deanoth aka Nikmal


----------



## Shemeska (Dec 10, 2010)

I so need to get a copy for my office. Will be so cool to have a sceaduinar, a jyoti, the main trio of proteans, and some others up there I created. So.Freaking.Cool.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 10, 2010)

And thankfully Pathfinder is not adding the new monsters to the summon monster lists for PCs. So no reason for the players to be hogging the new monster book for summoning.







			
				James Jacobs said:
			
		

> We really just don't want to bloat the summon monster tables with too many choices, honestly. It's already kinda hard to choose a monster; making there be TOO many choices spread across TOO many books just leads to option paralysis in game and that's not good.
> 
> Adding new monsters to the summon monster lists is a great house rule. And we add a few here and there in the deity articles we print every four volumes in Pathifnder. But beyond that... we are unlikely to officially expand the summon spells with new Bestairies. Just not a direction we're interested in going.


----------



## HyrumOWC (Dec 10, 2010)

Grymar said:


> OK, that poster is brilliant marketing. Well done, Paizo.




Thanks.  One of my goals when I got here was to change things. This was the first thing I had a direct hand in doing.

Hyrum.


----------

